# oil is like sludge, corrosion buildup in tb



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

here's the deal, i got a free 89 240 from my neighbor. it ran like shit, loud and no power. he said he was pretty sure it needed a new head. so without diagnosong with the car running, i stared tearing it apart. i haven't gotten the head off yet, but when i took the valve cover off, i noticed the oil was like sludge on the bottom side of the valve cover, very thick. also when i took the intake tubing off, i noticed a buildup of corrosion, almost like a battery on the inside of the throttlebody and in the maf sensor. anyone know what these problems could be from?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Sever neglect of Routine maintenance.... BUT... This could also be the reason it runs like S$%\T. Id pull ALL emission hoses. Clean and replace any hoses that are needed. Check Plugs and such things for wear. 

WAIT!!! Run a compression test to see if its worth Piddling with... OR if its got an internal issue.. As long as the compression test turns out OK, Proceed. 

More than Likely a Thorough tune-up and cleaning will do wonders. If you get it runniing decent use some sea-foam or other Internal engine cleaner to remove the sludge.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

man good luck with that motor man.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> WAIT!!! Run a compression test to see if its worth Piddling with... OR if its got an internal issue.. As long as the compression test turns out OK, Proceed.
> 
> More than Likely a Thorough tune-up and cleaning will do wonders. If you get it runniing decent use some sea-foam or other Internal engine cleaner to remove the sludge.


Agreed. Do a compression test first to see if the engine as a whole is worth salvaging. Then, look into the individual components.


----------



## Mercedes OM617 (Dec 10, 2006)

Daryl Baines said:


> If you have sludge you might want to use Auto-Rx it works great on oil sludge you can go to Auto-Rx.com for all the information you will need about this product.


YOU ARE A WALKING LIVING ADVERT, Daryl!
I for one challenge you on your motives, and wonder why you seem to dedicated to pushing Auto-Rx? It looks like its an obsessin on your part, I wonder if you are affiliated with the company, or have someone you know that works there, its just down the coast about 100 miles form where you live, maybe that is just a coincidence????
Your testimonial is part of the Auto-Rx web site, is that too much or what?

But I'll let other members decide, after reviewing all the Forums you are member of and post ONLY about Auto-Rx
(Oh yes, I gave up searching any further too, Google has over 100 posts you made all over the planet, pushing Auto-Rx) here's a sample of posts and profiles:

http://www.nissanforums.com/j30-1989...ge-engine.html
http://www.hondapilot.org/forums/sho...ghlight=baines
Hello everyone is there something I can do to atleast reduce smoking at startup - Page 2 - SaturnFans Forums
http://www.passatworld.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=210527
http://www.grandmarq.net/vb/showthre...hlight=auto-rx
http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbul...?userid=370266
http://www.nissanforums.com/members/daryl-baines.html
Cycle-Parts.com Forums - View Profile: Daryl Baines
http://www.bimmerwerkz.com/forum/member.php?u=21728

From his website:
""I have noticed an increase that went from 18 miles per gallon to 21 miles per gallon," wrote Daryl Baines of DeLand. "On my daily commute, coming home tonight, I did tank top up and got 27 MPG versus my normal 24.5! .. . Woo Woo ... Snake oil, I think not," wrote Steve On from Palmdale, Calif."

"AUTO-Rx 101 for Beginners
by Daryl Baines

Auto-Rx is your prescription for a healthy engine!

Like the modern-day miracle of time-released medications that travel through your bloodstream and rid your body of toxins as you go abou" Blah, blah, blah......

SPAM!


----------



## ilikespeeding (Dec 9, 2006)

For real, you guys are major spamming. Ive never heard of AutoRx. First, I'd take the oil pan off and clean all of the shit out of it and replace the filter. Then, Id refill with oil and drive for 20 miles and drain the oil again. If you have bad sludge, you'll be gaining oil because the sludge will break apart. Then, Id add 2 bottles of seafoam to the oil and let idle for 20 mins, then do one more oil change. Then, you might be okay provided your compression is good.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ilikespeeding said:


> For real, you guys are major spamming. Ive never heard of AutoRx. First, I'd take the oil pan off and clean all of the shit out of it and replace the filter. Then, Id refill with oil and drive for 20 miles and drain the oil again. If you have bad sludge, you'll be gaining oil because the sludge will break apart. Then, Id add 2 bottles of seafoam to the oil and let idle for 20 mins, then do one more oil change. Then, you might be okay provided your compression is good.


I agree somewhat with 'ILIKE' about refilling with new oil and driving 20; repeat this several times and change the oil filter with every oil refill. I wouldn't put any additive in the oil, however, because there's the chance of large chunks of sludge breaking loose and plugging vital oil passages which could wipe out the rod/main bearings.

Clean out the valve chamber as best you can by hand. The excessive oxidation you see in the intake manifold is due to the car sitting for a very long time without being run; it probably sat outside all that time which aggravates the condition that much more.


----------

